# English words of international origin



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Just wanted to share this information with you: Lists of English loanwords by country or language of origin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Special the words of Arabic origin (and for me: the words of Dutch origin) are interesting.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

GM1 said:


> Just wanted to share this information with you: Lists of English loanwords by country or language of origin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Special the words of Arabic origin (and for me: the words of Dutch origin) are interesting.


They missed the most important one off gamel (camel) no holiday is complete without going near one of those scary beasts


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

English is a Germanic based language it has more words than any other language, largely due to its ability and willingness to absorb words from any language that it finds to be useful.


----------

